# new to area



## jblahuta (Feb 19, 2011)

hello all i have been here in crestview for about six months. i am stationed at eglin afb on the f35 program. i was wondering if there was anyone in the this area that fishes the navarre, ft walton, destin, and niceville areas. i am looking for spots that i can get to without a boat. mainly looking for reds, specs, flounder, and sand trout. but at the same time i will fish for anything that will bite that is good eating. i have already fished the destin bridge, white point (at mid bay bridge), navare pier, shalimar bridge, and all over eglin afb. i know that right now is hard to find spots by land since water temp is cool and not having a boat. any help will be greatly appreciated and if anyone wants someone to fish with i am ready. thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It might be out of your way a bit but the bay-fill on US331 has a mile or more of rip-rap than can be fished from shore. Also, you can fish under each end of the two bridges from shore. Juniper Lake near DeFuniak has shore fishing near the dam and two boat ramps.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome!

I am a transplant here myself (non-military), been here almost 11 years. I have done a little saltwater but I strongly prefer freshwater. From Crestview there is actually quite a few small areas for freshwater, let me know if you are interested and I can point a few out.


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

There are many decent places to fish aboard Eglin. Postl Point (anywhere along the trailer caming area), the marina almost across from the PX, Ben's Lake/Officer's Club. Also, try Maxwell Gunter Park (on White Point Rd, on your right just before you cross over the Mid Bay Bridge). Okaloosa Island side of the Destin Bridge, too. All places are great for redfish, black drum, trout, flounder.


----------



## jblahuta (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks to all for the replies. i love freshwater as well. i love catfishing and crappie, and also fish for stripers and bass. i have fished the annex and white point during the end of fall, i think the water was to cold then. i have also fished postal point, behind the officers club by the hospital but the tides were always off. i have not fished down by the BX though. are you talking about by the mobile home park. thanks again for all the help and always ready to go if you all ever want someone to catch fish with. think that i am going to try off the jetties down on the destin pass on thursday morning after i catch some pin perch off the shalimar bridge on the way. think the tide will be going out that morning so could produce, who knows.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would try wade fishing both white point and postal point by the trailer park. I have caught a lot of trout at both, when it starts to warm up both are great places to throw top water as the sun sets. The back water lake by postal point holds a good amount of reds most the year, I have only fished it by boat but there are a couple places you can access it from land.

Honestly, one of your best investments you can make is a kayak. Look on craigslist you can get one for under 200 bucks and just bring one or 2 rods and your range and abilities are extended more than you'd ever know.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on the kayak. Start with an inexpensive one, strap it to the top of the car / truck and throw it in the water in minutes. If you go this route, do yourself a huge favor and buy a good seat. Do us a favor and wear a PFD.


----------



## jblahuta (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for all the help. i will be out for a few weeks since i will be having surgery in two weeks. hopefully will be able to go before then. for sure looking at a kayek for now till can afford a boat. but of course will wear a pfd


----------

